# How do you become a breeder?



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been thinking about this for a while. What does someone need to do to become a real breeder? I got Marshmallow and Rylee from a breeder. Everyday I can probably come to this site and learn about backyard breeders, puppy mills etc. 

The problem is that people often find this site after already having purchased a Maltese. So in the long run you have already made a huge mistake. When people post about pet shops, backyard breeders, and puppy mills it is almost like preaching to the choir.

This is what I thought when I went to purchase my puppies. I thought that going to an upscale pet store in Tucson, finding a puppy in a very plush pet store. having the breeders' name was listed with the puppy and life was good.

Fortunately my sister-in-law knew a lot more about puppies than I did and she found a real breeder for me.

Then after purchasing the puppy you come to this wonderful site and learn about everything you have done wrong.

Anyway I am not going to become a breeder I am just interested in this topic. Someone has to start somewhere.

Thank you in advance for answering this question.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The best way to do it is to start going to shows and learn as much as you can, then find a mentor. You won't be able to purchase a show quality puppy unless you have found someone who trusts you and will help you get started showing, then breeding.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you get to know reputable show breeders and learn all you can. You let them know you may be interested in showing
and ultimately breeding dogs. There is so much to learn about a breed and showing. Knowing more than one breeder is
important too and sometimes some breeders see things one way and others another. It's fun to go to shows and talk to
them but only after they're finished showing for the day. It goes on from there.

On the topic of being too late by the time someone comes here...we have a lot of people who come here to research before
buying. Not after the fact. Of course, spreading the word that education and research are paramount to finding a good
healthy purebred is important too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Deborah,

How to become a breeder? Ask 100 people and you may get 100 different answers, each one different from the next, and no wrong or right answer in the bunch. After adopting 3 rescues (2 of whom are still alive, well-loved, well-kept, deeply adored companions and best friends) I purchased my first well-bred dog, listened to and learned from his breeder, kept my ears open, my eyes open, my mind open, my mouth shut, and tried to learn everything I could from breeders, vets, handlers, trainers and seminars. I trained, conditioned, showed and finished that dog, explored more, studied more, learned more, then got a bitch. The rest of the story is still being written. There is no perfect dog; there is no perfect human; there is no perfect road to travel. I need to see the dogs and get to know their breeders. That's what works best for me but I'm not saying it is what works or should work best for someone else. Not a great answer but the best that I can give ....

MaryH


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

A person you may also want to talk to is Stacy (Bellarata Maltese)
She has sucessfully made the leap from pet owner to Maltese breeder.
She would be an excellent reference.


----------

